# GT #8 (11/16): (4-3) Los Angeles Lakers vs. (6-2) Detroit Pistons



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://www.hostdump.com/uploads/1f5cc734a4.jpg">


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

HA HA H Ahahahahahahahhaha

Best game thread ever!

I got tix to this one, see ya there!

:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey! Me too...we should carpool...oh wait, we are


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NICE GT... Did you use paint 2004 or paint 2007?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

greatest game thread on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Folks, this is why Bartholomew Hunt is a moderator here. 

Brilliant!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Stop doing the game threads Kurt. Its all BH now...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Will do sir. Nice game thread. Was going to put it up tonight, but I see BH has it taken care of.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

There's just one thing I don't like about that preview: Kwame's name is in it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow learn how to draw a stick figure

other than that everythings perfect


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! AWESOME GT!

:lol::lol::clap::worthy:


----------



## No.1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll have to admit. That's a GREAT IGT


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Folks, this is why Bartholomew Hunt is a moderator here.
> 
> Brilliant!


so can we now fire Cris?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers dropped last season’s series with Detroit 0-2 after splitting their series 1-1 a year prior. This will be the 195th meeting between the Pistons and Lakers with Los Angeles holding a 127-67 advantage. The Lakers are 3-7 in their last 10 overall contests with Detroit and have lost 6-of-7 against the Pistons. The Lakers are 6-2 alltime against the Pistons at STAPLES Center, going 7-3 in their last 10 home meetings overall. The Lakers have lost their last five regular season games in Detroit after winning nine straight regular season game in Detroit from 1993-2002. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 9-5 against Detroit (1-4 against the Pistons in the postseason (2004 NBA Finals)). In 19 career games including 15 starts against the Pistons, Kobe Bryant is averaging 21.5 points with a personal high of 40 established March 4, 2006 at STAPLES Center. In two games against the Pistons last season, however, Bryant was held to just 18.5 points per game in two contests. In their most recent meeting 2/8/07 in Detroit, the Lakers were held to a series low 78 points, breaking the old mark of 81 points established 2/10/05 at Detroit. The Lakers acquired Maurice Evans from Detroit 6/28/06 in exchange for the draft rights to second round selection (51st overall) Cheick Samb. In 80 games with the Pistons in 2005-06, Evans averaged 5.0 points and 2.0 rebounds in 14.2 minutes. While the Lakers celebrate their 60th NBA season this year, the Pistons are celebrating 50 years in the NBA. The Lakers and Pistons have met five times in the postseason since the Lakers moved to Los Angeles, six including their time in Minneapolis, with the Lakers going 4-2 in those meetings but just 1-2 in NBA Finals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: Right Heel Bursitis - Probable
Maurice Evans: Sore Back - Probable
Ronny Turiaf: Moderate Left Ankle Sprain - Day-to-Day

*INJURY REPORT - PISTONS*
Chauncey Billups: Right Hip Pointer - Questionable
Antonio McDyess: Left Shoulder Sprain - Questionable
Rodney Stuckey: Left Hand Surgery - Out


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

When was the last time we beat Detroit? you guessed it...game 2 of the 2004 NBA Finals


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> When was the last time we beat Detroit? you guessed it...game 2 of the 2004 NBA Finals


Damnit! We better win this game! I hate everything about the Pistons right down to RIP's mask! I hope we blow 'em out!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Did anyone know that we have had the hardest schedule due to opponents winning percentage in the NBA so far?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Did anyone know that we have had the hardest schedule due to opponents winning percentage in the NBA so far?


I thought it was Portland, and then us?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

The Pistons upped their record to 6-2 with Wednesday nights 111-104 victory at Golden State. The Pistons are 4-2 on the road as they look to extend their consecutive 50+ win seasons to seven. This is a veteran, elite team who knows how to win.

Detroit’s normal starting lineup is R. Wallace, A. McDyess, T. Prince, R. Hamilton, and C. Billups. There is great balance in this group as they can pass, post, and shoot at all positions. However, McDyess and Billups did not play against the Warriors due to injury and are listed as questionable for our game. J. Maxiell started in place of McDyess and F. Murray started for Billups.

Detroit will put the ball in Billups hands as he is an excellent decision maker and he makes it all go. He is a scoring point guard who gets everybody involved, but has the ability to take over a game. We must wall him off and contain him without fouling. R. Hamilton is their leading scorer and his is an excellent baseline player who uses screens very well. He likes to come out of the left side for curl or drive into the lane. We must be physical with him and have energy chasing him. Wallace is their main poster and we must do our work early with him. We need to give him different looks in the post. We must also contest his shots from the 3 point arc and in. We know that he likes to trail in transition for the 3 pointer. T. Prince has really emerged as an all around player who not only defends, but will shoot the standing 3-pointer, curl, drive, and post smaller players. He can play multiple positions and will even handle the ball in certain sets.

The first step in preparing to defend screen and rolls is to determine what skills the opposing personnel possess. Some pickers like to pop and some like to roll. Some ball handlers like to penetrate and some like to stop behind the screen and shoot the three ball. One of the reasons that Detroit is so hard to defend is because the main guys who will be running the screen and roll can do all of that. Wallace can hurt us inside or out and if we chase over the screen then Billups is capable of penetrating and if we go under he will rain 3 pointers on us. The bottom line is that ALL 5 DEFENDERS MUST BE ON THE SAME PAGE! If we are all hustling then we can play effective TEAM DEFENSE against their screen and rolls.

In the past we have had trouble vs Detroit’s zone defenses. The Pistons will use a 1-2-2 zone (32) and a 3-2 match up zone (321) with Prince at the point. We must expect it and solve it. Move the ball, look for gaps to penetrate and our players must be quick to step into the open spots. Detroit can also use zone after free throws, time outs, and vs SOB’s.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

vladdy should get a lot of minutes... over cook at PF


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> <img src="http://www.hostdump.com/uploads/1f5cc734a4.jpg">


Went ahead and quoted this so we can all look at it some more. The Pistons will playing the second of a back-to-back, so this is the game to take.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Went ahead and quoted this so we can all look at it some more. The Pistons will playing the second of a back-to-back, so this is the game to take.


Pistons didn't play last night...so maybe you mean this is the first of a back-to-back for them, in which case, that does nothing to help us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Pistons didn't play last night...so maybe you mean this is the first of a back-to-back for them, in which case, that does nothing to help us.


Oopsie.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We beat the Pistons the year before last at Staples last not 2004. 

Kobe had 40 and Kwame outplayed both Sheed and Big Ben. great game by odom as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We beat the Pistons the year before last at Staples last not 2004.
> Kwame outplayed both Sheed and Big Ben



So now we must ask... Can lightening strike the same place twice, or is it really impossible?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So now we must ask... Can lightening strike the same place twice, or is it really impossible?


Kwame is better than prime Rasheed and Big Ben combined, so I do not feel it is far fetched.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Billups and McDyess are sitting this one out. Good news for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow....... Did I just hear that line up correctly... Phil cant possibly be that crazy....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feels like Hulkamania is running wild on the Staples Center court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cook is starting...what the hell?

Kwame dunks to give us an early 2-0 lead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cookie with the 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe Phil knows what he's doing?

Cook nails a three.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom has a great chance to dominate tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See why dont we play defense like this every night. I dont get it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers force the tunrover! Nice!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Fisher, you SUCK!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

D Fish with a chance for a 3 point play? Maybe I should just keep trash talking. Its working.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish draws Rips second foul. And 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rip gets his 2nd foul already. Very nice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Are my eyes showing me Kwame is playing help defense.................................?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with the bad shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're actually causing turnovers early on instead of turning it over ourselves? I'm shocked.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar strong to the bucket!! Picks up the foul!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I like to see Lamar going up strong like that!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

42 more minutes like this please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So far its looking good for us. Were forcing turnovers and getting to the free throw line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Pistons are out of fouls for the rest of the first quarter, and we need to take advantage of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We cause another turnover which leads to a Cookie 3!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cook for three, and Fisher with the nice steal.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame doesnt even have hands. he has stumps coated with butter..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont know what to think so far


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom is playing great right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar with the fingeroll!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is terrible


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe bails out Kwame with that horrible pass.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is ice cold to start the game. =\


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers bail out airball with horrible defense


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cook could have had a lay up on that last shot...lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! We need to score when we force Det to turn it over!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Fisher are a combined 1/8 to start the game - that needs to change ASAP.

Brian Cook is our leading scorer right now with 8. That is NOT a typo.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe and Fisher are a combined 1/8 to start the game - that needs to change ASAP.
> 
> Brian Cook is our leading scorer right now with 8. That is NOT a typo.


Yep that's the opposite of what I expected.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Detroit has 6 turnovers, Lakers have 1.

That's a great, great sign early on. Now we just have to turn those turnovers into points.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow vladdy bringing the rain


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman strokes the 3!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that an awful series of events.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're drilling threes early on, and I love it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big three by Farmar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets keep it up!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

shooting only 38%. That needs to improve quick!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

One turnover so far, very nice to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice dunk by Bynum!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh my!!! Nice move by Bynum!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was amazing!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That Dunk was just plain NASTY!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least Bynum is aggressive.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum aggressive tonight! Good to see.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

samb in the game... this should be interesting.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice defense by Evans.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! That would have been a sick *** dunk!!! Nice try Moe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See this defense is what pisses me off. You know they can do this every night. But they dont.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vladdy seriously looks like he is trying to shoot through a hoop in the sky before it goes down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

35% percent shooting is disgusting


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ouch, that was bad Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum blocked twice. They are triple teaming him. That says something when you triple team a 20 year old. Now that Kobe comes in, I'd like to see Bynum remain cause it would be interesting to see how they defend that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bynum blocked twice. They are triple teaming him. That says something when you triple team a 20 year old. Now that Kobe comes in, I'd like to see Bynum remain cause it would be interesting to see how they defend that.


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice putback Odom!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum is getting blocked like crazy now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The first part of the block was clean, the second defender fouled Bynum though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's a block show.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus, block city...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn another nice ball fake Lamar!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Owned


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was sick by Odom.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Was that Odom, or Magic? What a sweet fake.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the new Odom attitude. He is totally looking for his shot first, then to help second.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Props to Luke on the block that got it started!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe on the board


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn Kobe schooled him!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick post up by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I remember reading that Samb had more blocks in the league he was in then the rest of the league... combined.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anybody guarding Hayes?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HA! What an idiot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's ballin.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar is looking great tonight!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank god Odom is making em right now. Kobes shot is ugly so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we start playing defensive now?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell is Kobe doing out there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead down to 4...dammit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Our shooting needs to improve!! With the defense were playing we could be up by double digits!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The offense got worse when Cook left.. weird.. well no not really weird.. funny though..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad possession coming out of the timeout.

And now it's a 2-point lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game. ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mother F______________


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and all we do is shoot 3's


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sloppy way to end the 1st half...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> The offense got worse when Cook left.. weird.. well no not really weird.. funny though..


thats because they put Walton in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing end to the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 48 - Pistons 46

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Cook 9 2-4 2-3 2-2 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 8 
Odom 20 5-9 0-2 6-8 5 7 0 0 1 0 1 16 
Brown 14 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 2 
Bryant 18 1-8 0-1 2-2 0 3 4 2 0 0 0 4 
Fisher 16 1-6 0-1 1-1 0 2 1 1 1 0 1 3 
Farmar 7 1-4 1-2 0-0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 3 
Radman 5 1-4 1-3 1-2 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 4 
Evans 5 0-1 0-0 2-2 0 1 1 0 1 0 1 2 
Walton 12 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 2 0 2 0 
Bynum 9 2-8 0-0 2-2 3 5 0 1 0 0 1 6 
Totals 115 14-45 4-12 16-19 9 21 7 4 8 0 6 48 
Percentages: .311 .333 .842 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

i'll say it again,why is Walton out there?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is Odom's year. He's got the right mindset, and his game is more polished. Its not like he gained more skills or anything like that, its that he's playing with more savvy and aggressiveness.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe just cant seem to hit. He should drive and try to get to the line!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shot is just off tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god.. wtf Kobe?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why would he even try contesting that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Wtf!! We cant ****ing buy a bucket!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Get farmar and Bynum back in! We need some ****ing offense!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

fisher and kobe are a combined 4-22. yikes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Kobe! Get it started!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God Brian Cook is horrible on D! Its makes me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Quit shooting everyone lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We look absolutely lost offensively.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Neat.. 

Cook: 2/10
Odom: 7/13
Brown: 1/2
Kobe: 2/14
Fish: 3/12
Farmar/Radman: 1/5
Bynum: 2/8

No wonder..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Right id rather have Mihm in there playing the 4 instead of Cook.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

wow the lakers are shooting worse than a highschool girl basketball team


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Guess I'm gonna flip over to another offensively challenged team.. Illinois at Hawaii about to start in 30 min.. hmm.. I dont think Ill miss much turning this audio off here..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We re-take the lead.

Man, we gotta win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MAURICE EVANS!!!

Niiiiice!

Farmar is playing great right now!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is awesome right now!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is a beast.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe finally makes a ****ing shot! And it was huuuuuuuge!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Sheed responds with a 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom! Coast-to-coast! And right-handed!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bizarre, bizarre play. Thank you, referee! Hahaha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10-point lead! Hellllllllll yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ROFL off the ref!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe heating up at the perfect time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game...set...MATCH!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What great defense by Kobe on Rip there, then sets up Odom for a three.

Nice to see us have a good defensive game for once.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar with the player of the game! Big plays down the stretch!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

great defense we are one of the nba's best...damn its good to say that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We had 41 points in the 4th quarter...wow.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Detroit without Billups finally cant keep up with us. Yay for the Farmar and the W. Nice bounce back by Lamar and I love Kobe's hustle.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar was tremendous tonight. His energy in the 4th sparked us bigtime. Our defense just picked up when we went with a full second unit. The defense on Sheed and Rip tonight was outstanding. 

Kobe was terrible for 3 quarters but as always money in winning time. 

Bynum in the 4th was nice running the floor and playing defense for a change giving up hard fouls. 

These are the type of gritty wins that builds character for the team. 

We can use this one as a springboard.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Now THATS how you start the weekend.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great game by LO first and foremost, loved that he finally took it to a good defensive team and _succeeded_. This could be huge for his confidence....or not, I don't want to get my hopes up. But 25/15 is huge period. 

Farmar was the 2nd best player in this game, though, especially defensively. Right next to Kobe shutting down Rip, Farmar made all the little defensive plays all game long and in particular in the 4th with about 3 steals in a short period of time. He brings a lot of badly needed intelligence and heart to a PG spot that has lacked it since NVE. And I don't mean to deprecate Fish when I say that. 

Also loved the way Bynum bounced back from being blocked 3 times in a matter of 60 seconds by a couple of the Pistons' rook big men. Including Samb who we gave up for Evans. I like the overall game Bynum brings on the boards and defensively. He's ackward as hell on O, especially because he can't quite dribble the ball yet, but he really brings it otherwise. I wonder if he'll be this consistent the whole season? It would be damn nice since we haven't had crap at the 5 since Shaq left!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 25* - points for Odom in his best game of the season so far. Odom also chipped in 15 rebounds in a game that mirrored his efforts versus the Suns in the Lakers last two playoff series.

*# 38.5%* - shooting from the field for the Lakers who were still able to score over 100 points despite the low percentage.

*# 17* - fast break points scored by the Lakers compared to only nine for the Pistons. Most of the 17 came during a critical fourth quarter run in which the Lakers took over the game.

*# 48* - points in the paint for the Lakers who refused to settle solely for outside shots. Odom in particular was a huge factor in the paint, consistently driving the ball deep into enemy territory.

*# 9* - turnovers for the Lakers marking a dramatic improvement in their ability to take care of the ball compared to the majority of their games in this young NBA season.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/71SMu8A3VU4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/71SMu8A3VU4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Kobe's look is priceless :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha, Kobe was like, "What the hell?"

But hey, it worked in their favor, and that was awesome.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This was a must win and we picked it up...Good job by LO showing that he could be an all star...

25 and 15 


Nice work Lamar.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

One of the worst 3rd quarters on record!!! We were luckly we didn't get blown out in the 3rd. It was good to see us regroup in the 4th and pull away for the win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If this team figures out how to defend teams with penetrating PGs, we're going to be flat out dangerous.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That was a helluva game!:clap2:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Flip Murray really got exploited at point guard. He's barely a point guard to begin with and had to play 41 minutes at the spot. When Farmar kept ripping him towards the end you could tell he was just tired. With Billups out, Stuckey out, and Lindsey Hunter in player/coach semi-retirement, they have no actual point guards on the roster.


----------

